# Me haz skolopender gigantea



## Draiman (Nov 8, 2010)

spot the difference?


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 8, 2010)

You photoshopped the ringfurrow?

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## Draiman (Nov 8, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> You photoshopped the ringfurrow?
> 
> Cheers
> Turgut


Damn, there goes my little prank :}


----------



## Steven (Nov 8, 2010)

you almost got me,... 


would be harder if you had put up 2 different picture-angles


----------



## Greg Pelka (Nov 8, 2010)

You're lucky it's just photoshopped.
I've almost booked tickets to Singapore to kick your ass!


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok, after about 15 minutes of staring at it and not knowing what a ring furrow is (although I should have looked that up), I see the difference.


----------



## Philth (Nov 9, 2010)

H. laoticus said:


> Ok, after about 15 minutes of staring at it and not knowing what a ring furrow is (although I should have looked that up), I see the difference.


I still dont see the difference or know what a ring furrow is, anyone want to chime in a tell me, I'd love to know.  Just dont care enough to look it up on my own

Later, Tom


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 9, 2010)

Philth said:


> I still dont see the difference or know what a ring furrow is, anyone want to chime in a tell me, I'd love to know.  Just dont care enough to look it up on my own
> 
> Later, Tom


it's the ring right below the head plate?

btw Tom, do you still keep those vietnamese funnel webs? I would love to get one


----------



## peterbourbon (Nov 9, 2010)

That's what the anatomy-sticky was made for. 

Cheers
Turgut


----------



## H. laoticus (Nov 9, 2010)

Philth said:


> I still dont see the difference or know what a ring furrow is, anyone want to chime in a tell me, I'd love to know.  Just dont care enough to look it up on my own
> 
> Later, Tom


Thanks Turgut, I missed it lol

Here's link to their anatomy:http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=169762

look at figure 2


----------

